# what cleaning solution to use?



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

pinesol is not for use in house - makes it smell like a latrine. I need to wash kitchen cabinets up high - the problem is they are cheap mobil home lightweight-wood covered in a "paper" wood finish - can't scrub them hard but the upper cabinets get almost a greasy dust film on them. What in the world do I use? Am not going to do it until I find out what to use. Thanx s.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Murphy's oil soap or an equivalent??


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I love the Murphy's spray cleaner. It orange scented.


----------



## laurafergie (May 5, 2010)

Vinegar and a very small squirt of dish soap in hot water.Works great.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Hydogen porixide, Vinegar. warm water.Lots of elbow grease.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Ammonia is for cutting grease, and it comes lemon scented.

However, I prefer a janitorial product that I get at Sam's club -- cuts grease amazingly well, and won't affect clothes' color in the wash the way ammonia will.


----------



## OverYonder (Sep 27, 2012)

I have an all-purpose that I use on just about everything.

Take a 32 oz. squirt bottle.

Into the bottle put:

1/2 c. rubbing alcohol
1/8 c. sudsy ammonia
two or three drops of dishwashing liquid

Slowly fill bottle (to avoid sudsing) with water to about an inch from the top. 

Spray and wipe.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Murphys is great on wood, but I also use 409! I love the stuff, as it is great for cutting grease. We bought a house once that I swear the woman fried everything, and the cabinets were thick with oil/grease. 409 did the job. I follow up with Pledge or something to make the wood shine.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I adore 409 but one daughter was allergic to it - come in contact and boom - hives within a minute. Same thing happened to a niece's son the other day - he is two and my sister called to tell me about hives and I am glad I mentioned cleaners - they had bought 409 and done the toys !!! Well - he was horribly broken out in hives. It was sudden and they had to re-clean toys. I get hives from car washes. Think I'll try a few mixtures put on here. Thank you all so much. Will let you know howturns out. God bless you if you are in the way of the storm. s


----------

